# Artic Cat 400 and 650?



## G3's (Feb 10, 2011)

A quick question from a new guy, A buddy of mine has a 400 and a 650 both 4x4's and both have the same problem. He says when he puts them in reverse he has to turn the key off to get them to go back in a forward gear. Any ideas on what causes this or an operation he is not doing to get them to switch gears without turning off? Any help would be greatly appreciated:rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Only thing i can think of is maybe he has his idle turned up to high and that makes it extremely hard to shift. The clutch is still halfway engaged so he cant shift. thats why i got stall springs for mine. It definitely helped make it easier to shift.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

they could be in a bind. my brute does that every now & then. I can usually rock it back & forth to get it in gear. the idle would be my 1st guess though


----------



## G3's (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Thanks Y'all. I appreciate the help!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

did it work out? should have been able to adjust the little flower looking screw coming off the carbs or get a set of stall springs for them.


----------

